# Lexapro for IBS?



## Teacupmama (Sep 16, 2009)

I am desperate







after suffering for years with IBS and many tests to confirm no disease I have been recommended to try one of the antidepressants. Has anyone been helped by taking Lexapro or any other SSRI rx...Zanax helped me but it is addictive and the dr is afraid to give me it long term.


----------



## catnapt (Dec 7, 2008)

hi, i have bipolar disorder and take a high dose (30mgs) of Lexapro each day for that, but i can tell you that i've had NO pain or cramping since being on it (many years now)i also rarely experience constipation, i did have some more frequent BMS when i first started the Lexapro, but nothing troubling, no real diarrhea, so i've been very pleased with it, and it works for my depressioni did not know that it could be used for IBS but based on my experience, i would recommend it, it's made my life so much better!!good luck


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They are used often enough that we do include them in this forumhttp://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=35Tricyclics are probably more commonly used, however they typically tend to increase constipation. SSRI's tend to have more diarrhea as a side effect so sometimes are a good choice for those on the constipated side of things. Some of the SNRI's (which also can be a bit constipating) are even approved for certain types of pain treatment.Individual responses to antidepressants are idiosyncratic for anything they are used for (on label or off label) so it is hard to predict who they will help. However if you get the right medication in the right patient they can be very helpful. Some people may have to try a couple to see which one works, and it can take a few weeks to know if you will tolerate the medication and how much good it will dne of the main things they can do is reduce the pain and discomfort because they tend to block inappropriate pain signals (you'll still feel a broken bone or other injury so they aren't as numbing as narcotics can be, but they shut off the nerves sending pain signals when they should be quiet).


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have taken Lexapro 10mg for 5 or 6 years. I can't say it has helped with the IBS because I'd already gotten that under control between magnesium and zelnorm which I still take. Anyhow, Lexapro has been the only antidepressant that I've tolerated and it has helped so much for my anxiety and depression and also with my obsessive thinking about my bowels! So those are all good things for me. I hope you find something that helps you.


----------



## Debbiejw (Sep 18, 2009)

I was put on Lexapro back in April of this year and at first it was truly a wonder drug for me. I felt like a normal person for almost three months and then the IBS-C returned. I stayed on it another month hoping it would work again but it didn't so I slowing weaned myself off of it due to feeling tired all the time and no libidnce again, I am desperate for something so I was considering taking that or another SSRI again. It seems to be a cycle and nothing works long term which is depressing in itself. I wonder if anyone out there has had an SSRI that has worked long term?


----------

